# Sweden 19-21 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Oct 17:00 Gefle IF - Syrianska FC 1.37 4.75 9.00 +173 Gefle IF - Syrianska FC 
20 Oct 16:00 IFK Gothenburg - Osters IF 1.36 4.60 10.00 +179 IFK Gothenburg - Osters IF 
20 Oct 16:00 Aatvidaberg FF - Helsingborgs IF 3.20 3.50 2.20 +175 Aatvidaberg FF - Helsingborgs IF 
20 Oct 18:30 IF Elfsborg - BK Hacken 1.80 3.50 4.75 +172 IF Elfsborg - BK Hacken 
20 Oct 18:30 Malmo FF - IF Brommapojkarna 1.30 5.50 10.00 +179 Malmo FF - IF Brommapojkarna 
21 Oct 20:00 Kalmar FF - Djurgardens IF 2.25 3.25 3.35 +168 Kalmar FF - Djurgardens IF 
21 Oct 20:00 AIK Stockholm - IFK Norrkoping 1.70 3.80 5.00 +178 AIK Stockholm - IFK Norrkoping 
21 Oct 20:00 Halmstads BK - Mjallby Aif 2.10 3.35 3.55 +170


----------

